# What exactly does PCT do to you?



## MuscleM4n (Sep 15, 2005)

I know it stands for Post Cycle Treatment and is meant to bring back your natural test.


How does it effect your hornyness and your mind?
and are your balls still small during PCT?


----------



## gococksDJS (Sep 15, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> I know it stands for Post Cycle Treatment and is meant to bring back your natural test.
> 
> 
> How does it effect your hornyness and your mind?
> and are your balls still small during PCT?


 You don't have much hornyness when your natural test levels equate to that of a 5 year old girl, but that all depends on how hard you're shut down.


----------



## mysteriousfella (Sep 15, 2005)

it does dis to ya!!!!!!!!!!
DONT DO IT


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 15, 2005)

thank gococks but does PCT restore your hornyness (test levels)?


Building up AKA hava AKA mysterious - you said you weigh 190lbs and deadlift 134lbs


----------



## hova (Sep 15, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> thank gococks but does PCT restore your hornyness (test levels)?
> 
> 
> Building up AKA hava AKA mysterious - you said you weigh 190lbs and deadlift 134lbs


huh? show the post!!


----------



## milwood (Sep 15, 2005)

Post Cycle Therapy helps you restore your natural levels after being shut down. It also prevents estrogen rebound.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 15, 2005)

K, I get that.

So taking clomin/nolva after a cycle will restore natural test levels immediatly?

Or does it take a week to kick in?

for e.g
Clomid 50mg tabs

day 1 - 2 tabs
day 2 - 2 tabs
Day 3 - 2 tabs 
Day 4  - 2 tabs
Day 5 - 2 tabs
Day 6 till 14 - 1 tab.

At what day will your test levels get back to a normal state?


----------



## Stu (Sep 15, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> K, I get that.
> 
> So taking clomin/nolva after a cycle will restore natural test levels immediatly?
> 
> ...


 normally you can tell the difference after 2-3 days but it can takes weeks even months to fully recover


----------



## growinbigger (Sep 15, 2005)

It takes some time for you to recover.  The PCT sticky explains it pretty well.


----------



## gococksDJS (Sep 15, 2005)

Stu said:
			
		

> normally you can tell the difference after 2-3 days but it can takes weeks even months to fully recover


 It takes me a lot longer than a few days to feel my natural test levels begin to rebound but I have a feeling I shut down pretty hard compared to a lot of guys. I would say at least 2 weeks for me before I feel as though my test levels are beginning to rise.


----------



## gococksDJS (Sep 15, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> K, I get that.
> 
> So taking clomin/nolva after a cycle will restore natural test levels immediatly?
> 
> ...


 What do you mean by immediately? There are a lot of factors that determine how your body gets your test levels going again, like what you were running, how long you were on it and so on. But your HPTA doesn't just click back on like a light. It's a process that starts in your brain with your hypothalamus secreting gonadotropin-releasing hormone, or GnRH, which signals the pituitary gland to secrete leutenizing hormone (LH) but this doesn't happen all at once, it happens in bursts. LH then stimulates the Leydig cells in your testes to produce testosterone. Ive heard of guys who still have low test levels 6 months after just a 10 week cycle of 500mg/test a week but ive also heard about guys who claim they have no problems during PCT after running gear with highly estrogenic properties despite not using HCG which mimics LH, it really depends on how you recover from the drugs you were on, but it's not a matter of days.


----------



## Stu (Sep 15, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> It takes me a lot longer than a few days to feel my natural test levels begin to rebound but I have a feeling I shut down pretty hard compared to a lot of guys. I would say at least 2 weeks for me before I feel as though my test levels are beginning to rise.


 is that two weeks from when you start pct or from when you take your last shot?


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 15, 2005)

I don't feel my test picking up until a few weeks after the drugs have almost completely cleared my system--which is why I like short esters. Take the previous example of 10 weeks at 500 mg Test E. You can start your pct 14 days after your last shot, but you are still going to have way too much test in your system to start making your own "natural" testosterone at that time. A PCT must be taylored to the individual cycle and how the individual reacts to the drugs.

As for horniness, SERMs like clomid and nolva can only help regain your normal libido, but sex drive is usually lower during the pct period as your body adjusts. Some people report depression and other emotional problems that they relate to clomid or just pct in general. I haven't had any such problems, personally. Too much SERMs screws up my vision, though.


----------



## gococksDJS (Sep 15, 2005)

Stu said:
			
		

> is that two weeks from when you start pct or from when you take your last shot?


 Generally a little over 2 weeks after I begin PCT is when I start to feel as though they are just beginning to rise again, so it's just over a month after my last shot. I start feeling a little more energetic and my libido begins to increase.


----------



## gococksDJS (Sep 15, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> As for horniness, SERMs like clomid and nolva can only help regain your normal libido, but sex drive is usually lower during the pct period as your body adjusts. Some people report depression and other emotional problems that they relate to clomid or just pct in general. I haven't had any such problems, personally. Too much SERMs screws up my vision, though.


 What up stranger, is your vision back to normal now?


----------



## TheCurse (Sep 15, 2005)

after my one cycle of prohormone SD i took liquid nolva for 3 weeks, and for the first week or so felt like absolute crap.  probably the last time i will mess with my hormones like that.
libido was not really affected however.  just felt lame and didnt want to train.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 16, 2005)

Ok thanks all - I understand it now.

Since nolva and clomid are anti-eostregens (correct?) could they be used on their own for gains? I guess PCT only works to put your test back to normal.

Is clomiphene citrate a type of clomid?


----------

